# MTS Conversion



## tatios (Apr 14, 2009)

Gentlemen,

This may not be the right forum for this question but I will venture it here as I still rate myself as beginner. Currently I have only one MTS engine (Sumptner Valley Mallet) and an early MTS II non parallel set up with wireless remote... I have several older engines I want to convert to MTS. I have a few D&RG 2017's with powered tenders, a 2071 German Zilerbahn, a 20251 SR&RL Forney and a 2019S C&S Mogul. I intend to send the MTS items to Massoth to have them converted to parallel but haven't done so yet . I am looking for your opinions. I have several 55020 decoders and a 55027 decoder to install or maybe I should get newer decoders? I know there will be a lot of opinions so if you can tell me why you like the brand and what features it has that would be helpful. The first loco I have disassembled is my Forney and as it is such a pain to work on I wanted to get suggestions of what to do while I'm in there. I would like to hear any suggestions about where to mount equipment and what should be done with the lights and smoke? Anyone using the decoders with sound onboard? I would like to add sound to most of these units in the future.


Ed


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I have all MTS stuff that I am trying to sell, MTS is too expensive to convert/maintain $$$$$$ etc. I originally liked the idea of running more than one engine at a time is why I spent a small fortune years ago on MTS stuff. THEN my local buddies in my club introduced me to battery power.... I HAVE SEEN THE LIGHT! Save money, no complex track wiring, track cleaning etc. Consider it closely if you have not already. This is ONLY my opinion and what I have learned from continued experiance. My Church layout is all MTS LGB with computer interface etc. etc. SOOOOOOO before others may tend to jump on MY opinion and debate it, remember this. IT's your railroad, do what YOU want! 
I have not gotten into my Forney yet (Fireplace mantel) but have added a sound board speaker to my Mogul with MTS, easy as following the instructions! I will be glad to watch your thread and help when/if I can.


----------



## tatios (Apr 14, 2009)

John, 

I purchased most of the used MTS equipment equipment about a year ago with out doing any research. I don't know much about the battery powered option but I can see it's virtues for running outdoors. I'm going about it somewhat backwards but since I have some equipment I think I want to go forward with converting some of my locos. 

Ed


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The decoders you have will work fine. But I would not spend the money to up date your MTS equipment. Think DCC. The LGB decoders, will work with a DCC controller. MTS controllers have some limits. Massoth controls have the bells and whistles, very high quality and pricey. I would also look at NCE, very user friendly.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree with Mike on using Massoth equipment, they are the company that manufactured most if not ALL of LGB's MTS product.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Ed, 

I am using MTSIII with Massoth Navigator handhelds, running all LGB locos and am very happy with the gear. I would suggest you go the Massoth route, either pick up a MTSIII central station for a good price or go the Dimax 800. Those older LGB decoders are just fine. Any new decoders I would definitely go sound decoders, such as the Massoth LS or XLS for the larger locos if needed, or look at Zimo sound decoders. At the end of the day initial cost is less important over the life of the equipment, so you need to be happy with the handheld. I would strongly suggest you try out the various ones and see which one you like best, and spend some time reading the various manufacturers online manuals etc. I chose Massoth because the quality and support are excellent, plus all my stuff is LGB so the compatability is there. On the conversion of the Forney, have a look on the Massoth forum, as they have several examples of how to convert to DCC there. 

Keith


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I agree the Navigator works well with the Type III central station. But hook to DiMax Central Station and you will get all of the features that Massoth has built into their system. I like the AMP reading I can read on the Navigator and able to change the trip point from 4 to 12 AMPS. I'll be happy to fix you up with one.


----------



## tatios (Apr 14, 2009)

Mike, 

I have been looking for pricing on the Massoth equipment. Do you have any equipment for sale? I would like to get the current pricing is for the various systems. I have tried to email Shourtline but it keeps getting kicked back. I joined the Massoth forum and looked at the site but didn't see any pricing... I finally found the pricing under downloads but it does not indicate if it is euros or dollars. If I sold of all my MTS II stuff I could probably get a Massoth 800z and a Navigator. Do you know if the wireless Navigator is available in the US? The price list is from 2009 and the US version pricing is not listed. 

Ed


----------



## pryzby1963 (Feb 16, 2008)

Try www.ShourtLine.com. I was on their site yesterday and today. I am like you trying to decide on Massoth 

GrossBahnBob


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Click on Reindeer Pass in my signature. Then go to Massoth.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes Ed, the wireless Navigator is avaible in the US. It has excellent range.


----------



## FETrains (Feb 17, 2017)

I have been using a Brdidgewerk Magnum 10-S to run my LGB trans in analog mode. I decided to ungraded to MTS so I could run my trains and switches remotely. I bought all of the LGB equipment to do so. I noticed in the instruction manual that it did not matter if the transformer was AC or DC and it mit the votage and amperage requirements and was LGB. I also noticed that the swich macdhins needed AC but they run off of track votage.

My question is if I'm running DC into to the Central Station, type II 55005. I also have a switch decoder 55024, How do the switches end up with the required AC voltage. My the way, the decoder gets its power from the track.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The MTS produces DCC.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

But Bridgewerks specifically does not recommend it's power supplies for DCC. They can easily product 35v and fry things.

If you need to power DCC there are better, cheaper options, you really want a regulated DC supply, which the Bridgewerks is not.

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

A switch decoder does get its power from the DCC track, and its output goes to the switch motor.
These decoders do need to be programmed and some have inputs for control by sensors on the track as well as the DCC system.


----------

